

Can you use a library from ajax.googleapis.com without an API key? - ez77

Does anybody know if it's OK with Google's TOS to simply include, for instance, &#60;script src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.4.2/jquery.js"&#62;... without an API key? It's clear that you need one in order to invoke google.load("jquery", "1.4.2"), but Google may expect you to have it in any case. Thanks!
======
charliepark
I haven't read the TOS, but considering how publicly accessible they make
those libraries, I can't imagine they'd have a problem with you using them. I
know a number of tutorials and web apps use it just like you noted. I mean,
read the TOS when you have time, but in the meantime, I wouldn't hesitate to
use them. Part of their value is that the more people that use them, the more
often the code is cached, and the faster the web is for everybody.

------
ez77
Thanks for the answers. Out of curiosity, what is your standard practice? The
direct-path, keyless approach, or the google.load approach based on an API
key?

------
portman
No, you do NOT need an API key to use their AJAX CDN.

